# Chestnut Hunting Club Member openings



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

*Chestnut* *hunting* *club* is now accepting members. We currently have a few spots open and will accept members on a first come first serve basis. We have 2400 acres on the monroe/wilcox county line in alabama. We are looking for folks that want to hunt and just have a good time, and not bicker and fight about everthing. We currently have a great group ofpeople and want to keep it that way. We shoot 6pt or betterwith a minimum 1 inch tine lenght, and each member gets 4 does with a rifle and unlimited with bow. Guest fees are currently $30 per day, or $25 for two or more connsecutive days, Immediate family can hunt for $15 per day. Members Children under the age of 16 hunt for free and have the same rights as members. We have a camp house with bed rooms that must be set up by members, but does have power, water, and gas. We also have camper spots available with power and water.We plan to have between 30 and 35 food plot this season. Dues are $1350 per year. I tried to answer as many questions as possible, feel free to ask any other questions. or Email me at [email protected]


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

deer


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

How many members do you usually have? How many bucks were killed this year? Is it all plot hunting or can you set up climbers etc... Turkeys?

Thanks, John


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

We are trying to get from 20-22. I think around 20 to 25 bucks last year. We do have plenty of plots, but all woods can be hunted. We do try to respect other members and not go hang right where someone is hunting.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

more deer


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

mdd


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats perfectly understandable. I need to see how far this is from Niceville. BTW, nice deer.



big buck dan said:


> We are trying to get from 20-22. I think around 20 to 25 bucks last year. We do have plenty of plots, but all woods can be hunted. We do try to respect other members and not go hang right where someone is hunting.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Heres a mapquest link from pcola to our club
http://mapq.st/eveQZs


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

We will be having a work weekend on march 26,27th. Anyone possibly interested in joining next season is more than welcome to come meet the guys and take a look at the property.


----------



## Big Buck Stan (Mar 29, 2011)

That's some fine looking deer pictures there Dan. Hope I can be in one of them next season. 

Thanks, Stan


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

My first club was on the monroe/wilcox line. Had an old railroad bed for the road. You could see deer so far away, they looked like dots moving around. Great place, great bucks and tons of tasty does.


----------

